
Show HN: Simple personal blogging service. Looking forward to feedback - robot
http://followme.co
======
litzer
You should probably compress your images before serving them. (e.g. banner is
7.8 MB)

~~~
archinal
The index page load took over 10 seconds for me, which is about 8 seconds too
long.

~~~
robot
Thanks, fixed image sizes.

------
skimmas
follow me sounds incredibly needy

~~~
robot
Thanks, we thought about this.

One intention is to make the site name feel white label, so it focuses on the
user's name instead of the service.

